# Hello fellow haunters!!!!



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

Just wanna introduce myself...I have been building and working haunted houses since 1983. My first one was the Campus Life Haunted House in Miami and I also worked it in 84. After several smaller shows throughout the 90's I have settled in now with local civic clubs such as the Lions Club, Boy Scouts, where I build and staff their haunt each year right here in south Georgia. I am a University of Florida grad-Class of 1990 and I think the Gators are about the only thing that shares the same passion as Halloween for me!!!! Anyway, I have been a lurker for a bit here and love some of the project ideas you guys share....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you came out from the shadows, welcome aboard!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Gore!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for coming out of the shadows...into the shadows.


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot folks! I look forward to participating!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum GG. Post some pics when you have a chance.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. Spooky1 is right, we love to see pics of your work and then be ready to post some how-to's.


----------



## GrimProductions (Feb 13, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome Gator, if I may call you Gator that is! I look forward to seeing your work, as you have years of experience, I'm sure you have many things you can show us all! This is a really great forum, you have come to the right place to talk with some people who share your love of the haunt. Glad you are here!


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

Once again thanks for the warm welcome folks!!!! Dixie, of course you can call me Gator, in fact thats my nickname around south Georgia...that and some unpleasant names from Bulldog fans....
I'll get some pics up, Im proud of the show but Im sure its nothing you guys hadnt seen before..we work hard but always on a limited budget. I did just take my Jack-in-box from the Circus which is 4'x4' and convert it into a giant fake flaming cauldron complete with a devil popping out of the top....


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

We always look forward to pictures, Gator... even if it is things we "think" we have seen before, there are always tiny little differences and details that we didn't think of ourselves, and can inspire us for future projects! Show me 30 paper mache pumpkins, and I bet I will see 30 slightly different techniques, that lead to different and interesting results! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to the madness.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

welcome


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks all!!! This is a great site!!! I just figured out I can put a profile pic of myself on!!! Im slow but by God I'll get there!!!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*welcome*

welcome gator, nice to have you along on this haunted ride.It is so nice to see so many people that are as into halloween as i am.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome in from light


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum GG


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome. Glad to see we have some more bbrraaiinnsss to pick through


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Gator ..
We always like to see someones take on a prop..whether we've seen 1 or 20 of the same thing!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Grab a cocktail and get on the dance floor!


----------

